# fun neighbourhood to live in Rome (near Barberini)



## nconnell (Jan 8, 2012)

hi there,

I'm moving to Rome in April and and would like some advice on which neighbourhood I should live in. I'm 28 so ideally somewhere fun, central and reasonably priced.

I'll be working in Piazza Barberini and would like somewhere nearby or easily commutable (on the metro not a scooter!). My budget will be around €1k a month for a one bed flat.

any advice would be appreciated!

Grazie mille


----------



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

hi
i just moved to rome in jan and share a flat in san giovani area. its not bad, has a good shopping area and is on metro line A and is pretty close to center. i work at via nazionale and walk to/from the office. takes approx 35/40mins. 

would also recommend trastevere (although theres no metro) or near the vatican. 

check out craigslist or wantedinrome

cheers


----------

